# Clay Travis: NBA Comissioner Adam Silver Expresses Respect For Chinese Values



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 1, 2020)

https://outkick.com/nba-commissioner-adam-silver-expresses-respect-for-chinese-values/
		



> NBA commissioner Adam Silver is preparing to restart his league’s season in an Orlando bubble environment. Given the current state of the country there are all sorts of challenges that come with that decision from a health and political perspective.
> 
> Among those political challenges is the NBA’s relationship with China. You’ll recall that many of the league’s players and owners shouted down Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey — who has effectively entered NBA witness protection since his October Tweet expressing solidarity with Hong Kong democracy protesters. Normally outspoken NBA players and coaches — the same players and coaches who comment on every Tweet sent by Donald Trump — suddenly went silent when confronted with China’s human rights abuses and stifling of democracy protests.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnMoTi (Jul 1, 2020)

If basketball Americans were smart enough to realize when they were being used, they would've stopped voting Democrat a century ago.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jul 1, 2020)

OnMoTi said:


> If basketball Americans were smart enough to realize when they were being used, they would've stopped voting Democrat a century ago.


As Malcom X kept telling them to.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 1, 2020)

SiccDicc said:


> As Malcom X kept telling them to.



Indeed, we should had listened.

Btw, in case if that article is deleted. Here the archived copies.


			https://web.archive.org/web/20200701231913/https://outkick.com/nba-commissioner-adam-silver-expresses-respect-for-chinese-values/
		



			http://archive.vn/g9fNT


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 1, 2020)

How many dicks can one person take at once?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jul 1, 2020)

Goddamn joggers go from being slaves of the Dixie man to being slaves of the Chinaman. Pathetic.


----------

